# lafdigs loggin'da'gains



## lafdigs (Aug 16, 2014)

heyo, gunnah keep track of the grind, my goals in no particular order: 
a) to crush my enimies, see them driven before me, an to here the lamentations of their women.......
b) get bigger, stronger
c) reel in the gut  

this was my workout on thurs. I got my mealz written out here too, i'll post them when i get back from watching the expendables 3 tonight,

SQUATZ
barx12
95x10
135x10
185x5
205x5

STANDING OHP(pause at bottom)
barx12 
65x5
85x5
95x5
100x5

SEATED DB OHP(pause and get wicked stretch at bottom, is that ok?)
10kgx12 (sry for canadian DB's, ha) 
15kgx5
17.5kgx5
20kgx5
22.5kgx5

TRI EXTENTIONS OVERHEAD
7.5kgx10
10kgx10
12.5kgx10

i bicycle to and from the gym


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 16, 2014)

this is my food intake today, no gym, just work, delivering appliances(stoves, fridges, washing machines ect,)bicycle to and from work, 

2xtoast with peanut butter
ice tea
2cups skim milk w/2 scoops whey--------------thats breakfast, about 1100 cals. 137 carbs, 17 fats, 71 protien, 

2x apples
2x fibre1 granola bars
2x welches fruit gummies,---------------------- grazing food for work, no actual breaks, just eat on the truck, about 520 cals, 112 c, 6 f, 5 p,

5x popeyes chicken tenders
mashed potatoe
2x biscuits (fukkin great biscuit)--------------------supper about 1130 cals, 59 f, 97 c, 58 p.


2cups skim milk w/2 scoops whey --------------440 cals. 1 f, 26 c, 58 p.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 16, 2014)

what the **** does any of that say?


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 16, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> what the **** does any of that say?



you are unable to read some part?


----------



## j2048b (Aug 16, 2014)

U gotz i reeepeets mysulf, u gotz to gets urs elf a lunch box brohan! Welches fruit gummies NOT GONNA GET YA IN THE CUT! 

Make better sensible choices even tho u r on a truck, hell grab a can of mixed nuts, throw in some hard boiled eggs, lunch meat, cheese sticks etc....


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 16, 2014)

J20 said:


> U gotz i reeepeets mysulf, u gotz to gets urs elf a lunch box brohan! Welches fruit gummies NOT GONNA GET YA IN THE CUT!
> 
> Make better sensible choices even tho u r on a truck, hell grab a can of mixed nuts, throw in some hard boiled eggs, lunch meat, cheese sticks etc....



i definitely agree with you that was the last of'em(candy), hard boiled eggs sound perfect, i'll get it done for monday and nxt week, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 16, 2014)

No problem man! U can throw in all sorts of good healthy snacks and even a few meal replacement shakes if u need to!

Hell even make chicken every sunday like most of us, divide it  up into separate meals and add in potatoes and freeze em all sunday night, make a lunch, throw in ur apples, and some ice paks and ur g2g all week!


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 16, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> you are unable to read some part?



Sorry, I have been drinking. Now that my translator, J20, has arrived... I think I understand. He is fluent in Canaduhian.


----------



## Marly27 (Aug 16, 2014)

lol solid thread so far.  

If your goals are to burn fat you are going to have to make some serious changes to your diet.  I would drop the gummies and the processed shit.  Save the protein powders for post workout.  Also, start plugging your food into some kind of fitness app, I use myfitnesspal.com/phone app.  This is critical because you can actually start to be strategic in your progress, as things start to plateu you can manipulate your macros.  

I would get down a solid plan for workout nutrition (BCAA, PWO carbs/protein), leave yourself one room for a cheat meal every week but don't look at it as a reason to splurge on mcdonalds.  Treat your body to a solid quality meal.  I myself like to hit up a steak house, or a more upscale burger joint w/milk shake, sushi, and don't worry about macros for this meal.  

Good luck brother, looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 16, 2014)

i bought two dozen eggs today, and some cheese sticks, i'll whip up a batch of hardboiled eggs tomorrow for the work week, here is todays lifts,

T-BAR ROWS
66x12
88x5
110x5
132x5
154x4

DB ROWS (i do them with two DB's at once, belly down on an incline bench)
15kgx12
17.5kgx10
20kgx8
22.5kgx5 
25kgx5
27.5kgx5

BARBELL CURLZ(for the gurlz,ha)
45x12
60x10
70x5

and thx for the feedback marly27.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 17, 2014)

here's todays chow,

3 eggs
2 slices plain toast
cheese slice
ice tea----------------------- breakfast about 565 cals.  17 f, 71 c, 29 p,

2 cups milk
2 scoops whey 
1 cup of pistachios-----------------this was post workout,  730 cals,    26 f, 39  c, 68 p.

2 cheese sticks
veggie dog(i do eat meat though, of course)
whole wheat bun
dill pickle slice
cheese slice
apple--------------------about 485 cals,    11 f,  60 c, 39 p. 

1 cup milk
1 scoop whey -------210 cals,  1 f,  14 c, 29 p. 

and tonight i'll prolly have another veggie dog dressed as the previous one, another cup of pistachios, --------605 cals, 28 f, 52 c, 36 p.

then a cup of milk
scoop of casien-------------------------for lights out, 210 cals, 1 f,  13 c, 34 p.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice brotha! Way to grab some good foods! Ur on ur way!


----------



## fourtotheflush (Aug 17, 2014)

J20 said:


> Hell even make chicken every sunday like most of us, divide it  up into separate meals and freeze em all sunday night, make a lunch, throw in ur apples, and some ice paks and ur g2g all week!



When I started planning meals for the week it made a HUGE difference to hitting my goals!
it is boring during the week, but its not so boring when I compare photos from 2012 to 2013 to 2014!


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 18, 2014)

SQUATZ
barx12
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x5

BENCH
barx12
95x5
135x5
155x5
175x4
195x1
155x5

DB BENCH
15kgx12
17.5kgx10
20kgx10
22.5kgx10
25kgx8
27.5kgx5


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 18, 2014)

i got a food/fitness app on the phone now, i'll expore it this week, 
todays chow,

3 eggs
2x plain toast
cheese slice 
ice tea-----------------------about 545 cals,    17 f,  73 c, 29 p.

can of pineapple(tossed the juice/syrop)
corn beef lunch meat
2 cheese sticks--------------------433 cals,  13 f, 57 c, 24p.

turkey burger
whole wheat bun
dill pickle slice 
cheese slice 
greek yogurt------------------------495 cals, 8 f, 66 c, 41 p.

2x scoops whey in water-----------post workout  240 cals, 1 f, 2 c, 40 p.

can of green beans
1 lbs T-bone steak
ice tea-----------------------1023 cals, 39 f, 38 c, 121 p,( i haven't had a steak in years, delicious, you got me thinkin about'em marly27, ha ha)

casien in water------------------------- take this at lights out, 120 cals, 1 f, 1 c, 25 p.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice man keep at it! Ur doing well!


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 19, 2014)

no gym today or tomorro, just work, mealz iz........

2x toast 
peanut butter(light)
2 cheese sticks
ice tea-----------------------560cals, 19 f, 72 c, 25 p,

3 HB eggs
2x apples
ice tea
4x beef/pork pepperettes(local butcher, i just googled for generic nutritional value)
1/3 cup almonds----------------------- over they course of the work day, 1060 cals, 59 f, 80 c, 47 p,  

turkey burger 
whole wheat bun 
dill pickle slice 
cheese slice
greek yogurt------------------------475cals, 6 f, 66 c, 41 p,

can of pineapple, dumped da juice
2 1/2 cups of  fat free cottage cheese-------------------473 cals, 0 f, 72 c, 51 p,

turkey burger, same fixxins as previous-------------------315 cals, 6 f, 36 c, 25 p, 

casien------------------------------120 cals, 1 f, 1 f, 25 p.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 19, 2014)

Lookin way better man way to get the good foods added!


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 20, 2014)

heyo, todays grub, 

2x toast 
peanut butter
2x cheese sticks
ice tea--------------570 cals, 19 f, 79 c, 25 p, 

1 1/2 pickled egg (i let my wingman in the worktruck try his first pickled egg, i had finish it for him, ha ha)
5 pepperettes(other half of yesterdays bag)
2x cheese sticks
ice tea 
apple(had two, but  second had brown core and became roadside rubbish in short order)----------------780 cals, 46 f, 55 c, 46 p, 

2 cups milk 
2 scoops whey-----------------420 cals, 1 f, 27 c, 58 p, 

thought i'd have a nap after that whey, woke up 8 hours later, ha 

turkey burger
ww bun
pickle slice 
cheese slice-------------315 cals, 6 f, 36 c, 25 p,


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 21, 2014)

gain train to delts'ville, ha, 

SQUATZ
barx10
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x3

SOHP
barx10
95x5
95x5
105x5

SEATED DB OHP
20kgx10
20kgx10
22.5kgx8

UPRIGHT ROW
barx12
65x12
85x7

almost three hours of road bicycling today, running errands and shopping, had some extra cals, meals nxt,


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 21, 2014)

foodz, 

mcains freezer potatoes(just gotta finish these up)
muscle mlk----------------------580 cals, 22 f, 72 c, 25 p,

can of pineapple(dumped juice)
greek yogurt-------------------383 cals, 0 f, 82 c, 19 p, 

2 HB eggs
2 cheese stix
turkey burger(no bun)
cheese slice----------------------395 cals, 18 f, 6 c, 42 p, 

greek yogurt
lunch meat corned beef
WW bun
dill pickle slice
cheese slice--------------------455 cals,  7 f, 64 c, 36 p,

3 cups of milk 
2 scoops whey
2 fibre 1 bar(these will not be purchased again, not many left)------------------post workout, 610 cals, 7 f, 79 c, 69 p, 

can of green beans
chunk of mozza
sirloin/steak----------------- 951 cals, 35 f, 7c, 143 p. 

casien------------------------------120  cals, 1 f, 1 c, 25 p.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 22, 2014)

mealz, no gym til saturday.

2 x toast PB
ice tea
2 waffles (ouch)--------------------750,    17 f, 134 c, 17 p, 

apple
4 x cheese stix 
1/3 cup almonds
dry sausge (big pepperette)------------------truck/lunch, 845, 60 f, 35 c, 50p 

3 x cups milk
2 x scoops whey----------------------------510, 1 f, 40 c, 67 p.

can green beans
sirloin/steak-----------------711, 19 f, 7 c, 119 p, 

turkey burger 
ww bun
pickle slice
cheese slice 
greek yogurt---------------------------635, 6 f, 87 c, 57 p.

casien ------------------------------120, 1 f, 1 c, 25 p,


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 24, 2014)

i got around 1400 to 1600 cals by the time i finished work on friday, then i fell off the wagon for the first time in a long time, drank about 15 beers, fell down a few times(dumbass drunk), slept all through Sat.    I hope to have the willpower to not lift another beer again. 

I'll be posting todays foodz and workout tonight.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 24, 2014)

just finished at the gym, 

SQUATZ
barx12
95x12
135x8
185x5

CG BENCH
barx12
95x12
115x12
135x8

DB ROWS
17.5kgx10
20kgx10
25kgx8

TRI EXT. OVERHEAD
7.5kgx12
10kgx12
12.5kgx7

HAMMER CURLZ
10kgx20
15kgx10
17.5kgx8


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 25, 2014)

foodz

toast x2
eggs x2
cheese slice 
orange juice---------------------545 cals, 12 f, 100 c, 23 p,

clif bar-----------250 cals, 7 f, 41 c, 9 p,

3 1/2 cups milk
scoop of whey--------------post workout, 435 cals, 1 f, 45 c, 51 p, 

8x panini sticks(salami+mozza)
sirloin 
ww bun
lunch meat 
cheese slice-----------------------------1381 cals, 42 f, 35 c, 154 p,

bagel 
light cream cheese
chorizo sausage 
ww bun
2x cheese slice 
2x turkey burger-------------780 cals, 20 f, 83 c, 66 p

casien--------------------120 cals, 1 f, 1 c, 25 p,


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll add up my macros/meals for monday and today soon, gunnah crash now and get a head start on gym tomorro, gunnah try deadlifting for the first time since i started lifting weights last year, of course i'll be squattin too.


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 27, 2014)

mondays foodz, speed round, 

bagel+cream cheese
ice tea
clif bar
4 pepperettes
4 cheese stix
assorted sub(ma+pa shop)
2 cups milk
whey
sirloin
chicken 
2xbananas
potatoes 
casien---------------------369 cals, 120 f, 281 c, 338 p,


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 28, 2014)

really pissed off, my back was all jacked up and tight when i woke up, just made up my mind, no more delivering appliances, new resumes for tomorrow, and finally, finally, finally, a day off.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 28, 2014)

lafdigs said:


> really pissed off, my back was all jacked up and tight when i woke up, just made up my mind, no more delivering appliances, new resumes for tomorrow, and finally, finally, finally, a day off.



U need to foam roll that biatch! Or get some ART done, there is a thread about ART somewhere, and yeah new job time bud! Gl with the job search!


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 28, 2014)

j2048b said:


> U need to foam roll that biatch! Or get some ART done, there is a thread about ART somewhere, and yeah new job time bud! Gl with the job search!



thanks Brosef, i'll be gettin a foam roller, and checkin out some videos for instruction, i found a thread on ART, i'll keep lookin into it today, it sounds like i might need like a massage therapist or chiropractor, to get the general idea, not sure, but i got lots of time to figure it out now.    The lower back was screamin' when i woke up today, yeash!


----------



## lafdigs (Aug 29, 2014)

WOWSA!, I found an large foam pool noodle in my garage, and as a foam roller it is giving my back all sorts of good healin's, it almost immediately halved the pain yesterday, and again today, i haven't winced or clenched up once today as far as i've noticed, fukkin A+


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 1, 2014)

well, the back ain't fukkin around, it wants time to heal, and it will get it, I think I'll use this time to cut, hopefully the back will be kosher by the nxt two months, i think i'll take a deload across the board, and focus on pump, mind muscle connections, and form. i was gunnah shoot for 2500 cals a day, starting today, and check progress in two weeks to see if i'm dropping lbs. (i'll post foodz dailly when possible, more for myself than anythin, feedback always appreciated)          "to those who are about to squat, I salute you!"


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 2, 2014)

foodz, 

bagel
cream cheese
can of pineapple(dumped tha juice)
4 x cheese stix------------------813 cals, 23 f, 117 c, 39 p,

whey --------------------------150 cals, 2 f, 9 c, 25 p

turkey burger
 ww bun cheese slice 
pickled egg
2 x corn on the cob-----------------------473 cals, 13 f, 55 c, 35 p

orange juice 
2 x bananas 
1/3 cup almonds---------------640 cals, 27 f, 91 c, 14 p

whey 
milk-------------------250 cals, 2 f, 22 c, 34 p

can of green beans----------------45 cals, 0 f, 6 c, 3 p

casien--------------120 cals, 1 f, 3 c, 24 p,

i'll be making a few different choices tomorrow, protien came in a bit shallow,i'll  swap a few carbs for room.  
no gym today, bicycling and swam in lake erie, awesome waves,


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 2, 2014)

I miss squatz, 
someday,

DB INCLINE

15kgx20
17.5kgx12
20kgx10

QUAD. EXT.

80x12
110x12
140x12
170x8

TRI. EXT. SEATED OH 

10kgx12
12.5kgx10
10kgx12

i was thinking about doing some seated hamstring curlz, but i wasnt sure about partially activating my lower back, even though being seated as opposed to lying, so i put them off for now,

bodyweight is 252 lbs, fatty boombalatti, ha ha

foodz post later on.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 3, 2014)

tuesdays grub, speed round again,

clif bar
2 x bananas
4 x greek yogurt 
4 x cheese stix
2 x corn on cob
orange juice 
muscle milk(post workout)
2 x angus sandwich steaks
ww bun 
cheese slice 
2 x cheese stix 
2 x pastromi lunch meat(budig,brand)
casien + whey
2 x cups milk-----------------------2623 cals, 62 f, 273 c, 238 p.   got almost 11 hours sleep gunnah do some bicycling before breakfast, right now.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 4, 2014)

just finished up at the gym,

FACEPULLS(never tried these before, back was cool during these)

10 x 25
20 x 20
30 x 20 
40 x 20
50 x 20

REAR DELT FLYES(back was solid here too, and throughout)

2.5kgx21
5kgx15
6kgx11

DB PREACHER

5kgx21
7.5kgx18
10kgx10
12.5kgx8

INCLINE HAMMER CURLZ

25 x 12
25 x 12
30 x 8


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 4, 2014)

yesterdays foodz,

bagel(ancient grains,haha)
egg
2x cheese slice 
4x cheese stix 
turkey burger(no bun)
freezer fries(whole bag,750g)
2x whey+milk(post workout)
2x sandwich steaks(no bun)
cheese slice 
casien------------------------------2652 cals, 57 f, 265 c, 221 p


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 7, 2014)

'thors'days food,

2 x ears of corn
bagel(grain)
cheese slice 
egg
3 x greek yog
2 x whey
bagel+cc
4 x cheese stix 
2 x ww bun
4x roast beef luncheon meat
2 x pastromi
cheese slice 
4 x greek yog 
forgot to take casein ha ha-----------------------2458 cals, 52 f, 284 c, 231 p

lotsa bicycling


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 7, 2014)

friday food

11x forget'me'pops
2x eggs
2x ww bun
2x turkey burgers
2x cheese slice 
2x whey 
4x milk
1/3 cup almonds
4x greek yog------------------------------3675 cals(damn beer), 53 f, 346 c, 213 p


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 7, 2014)

Ok,
Ill bite = what are forget me pops?

-- got it I think = Beer.


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 7, 2014)

fourtotheflush said:


> Ok,
> Ill bite = what are forget me pops?
> 
> -- got it I think = Beer.



ya, curling beers,


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 7, 2014)

so i'm goin grocery shopping tomorrow, i think i'm gunnah bucklle down for simple planned meals,   

2x angus freezer steaks 260 cals, 5 f, 2 c, 43 p
just under a cup of rice dry/prepared plain 380-400 cals, 0 f, 90c, 10 p,
up to 2 tblspoons of butter for rice 200 cals,  24 f 

whey'n'water between meals, 

3 meals a day

possibly sub turkey for steaks here and there,

------------------------------


did a shitload of benchpress last night, and some press downs, gunnah try some squatz tonight, light weight, just ease the old lumbar back into the groove


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 9, 2014)

did a shitload of rows and some curlz yesterday, put squatz off fo another day,

really enjoyed three square meals today

2x freezer steaks
2x bagels(2 more left for tomorrow, then oats)
2x cream cheese------------------------700 cals, 12 f, 81 c, 62 p

whey----------------------120 cals, 2.5 f, 9 c , 25 p

2x soy/vegg. chicken 
1/2 cup rice(not instant, delicious)
2 tsp butter( always gunnah be no salt butter)
can of corn------------------------------870 cals, 27 f, 100c, 55 p

whey-------------------------160,  2.5 f, 9 c, 25 p

2x steaks 
1/2 cup rice 
2x tsp butter
can of green beans--------------------665,  19 f, 56 c, 53 p

casien-----------------120, 1 f, 3 c, 24 p


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 10, 2014)

did alotta OHP, and some shrugz for tuesday, 
foodz as is,

2x soy/vegg chicken 
2x bagels(no more bread for a while,"bread is dead bro", ha ha)
2x cream cheese
slice cheese---------------785 cals, 17 f, 92 c, 66 p

whey----------------------160 cals, 2.5 f, 25 p

2x steaks 
1/2 cup rice 
1/2 cup almonds(the rice is good without butter so today i used this for fat)----------790 cals, 31 f, 60 c, 61 p

whey----------------------160 cals, 2.5 f, 3 c, 25p 

2x steaks 
1/2 cup rice 
pineapple 
3x eggs(these and almonds pushed me over the calorie mark, butter in the future)----------913 cals, 20 f, 107 c, 71 p

casien-----------------120 cals, 1 f, 3 c, 24 p


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 12, 2014)

heyo, weds, food,

oats
2x steaks
2x whey------------1060 cals, 18 f, 100 c, 112 p

2x steaks
rice
butter---------620 cals, 19 f, 50 c, 50 p

whey----------------------160 cals, 2.5 f, 9 c, 25 p

2x chorizo sausage
rice
butter---------620 cals, 28 f, 50 c, 34 p

casien-----------------120 cals, 1 f, 3 c, 24 p


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 12, 2014)

finally did some squatz and some hammy curls, back was groovy, weighed in at 245-246, restocked on rice and meatz,
and yesterdays foodz, thorsday,

2x whey------------320 cals, 5 f, 18 c, 50 p

2x steak
rice 
butter---------------620 cals, 19 f, 50 c, 52p

whey-------------------160 cals, 2.5 f, 9 c, 25 p

soy chicken 
turkey 
rice
no butter this time------------490 cals, 9 f, 58 c, 41 p

clif bar
whey-postworkout---------410 cals, 10 f, 50 c, 34p

2x steak 
4x waffles--------------------------640 cals, 19 f, 56 c, 58 p, 

whey
casien-----------------280 cals, 4 f, 12 c, 49 p


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 14, 2014)

had a sorta whatever cheat day yesturday, calories wern't so bad, just alotta junk, can of fruit cocktail, 1.5 ltr. of rolo icecream(1600 cals), 4 pieces of codfish, another can of fruit cocktail, and 3 scoops of whey spread over the day, roughly 3200 cals total, back to steak and rice, high volume shoulders tonight in the gym,


----------



## lafdigs (Sep 15, 2014)

das vedanya, the end.


----------



## fourtotheflush (Sep 16, 2014)

u done posting


----------

